# Update on our Mr. Humphries



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I've mentioned all the problems we've had with this beautiful little pigeon - picked him up at Home Depot in July, multiple fractures both legs with the end result he'll be bowlegged for life so he can't be released. (He was seen by 3 vets.)

We also have had problems getting him to eat on his own, or even drink water. He goes out to our "keeper" aviary for 4-6 hours every day but stays on a perch most of the time (which is a miracle in itself that he can perch) and we wind up feeding him at least 2xday. We do Phil's seed pops but also give him Exact plus give him water through a syringe during the day.

Well, real progress. The little devil has actually started to eat some on his own - particularly safflour seeds. His poops are looking really good and we actually saw him drink water from his bowl two days ago. We did break down and give him 20 cc Exact last night because I don't want him to get rundown while he is learning to eat. 

Our vet had mentioned treating for Coccidiosis because that sometimes causes them not to eat. We decided to start giving him meds for some of the more common stuff like cocci and canker so last week gave him 5 days of metronidazole. Don't know if that did it or not but anyhow he is eating on his own. Hurrah!

maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Maggie, that is wonderful news.
A little (or a lot) TLC can go a long way.
Well done

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

That is wonderful new about Mr. Humphries I wish you continued success and progess with him. Wow, that is a long time for him to have not be eating on his own however. Careful with the "treat" seeds though, if they become to used to them it may be more difficult to get them to eat the other seeds and therefore a balanced diet.

My two hand raised birds were never raised on safflower seeds but once introduced to those and sunflower, have become such fussy eaters. They will ALWAYS eat those out of the mix first and then look to me for more. They scratch around all the scattered seeds on the floor looking for any trace of a sunflower or a safflower seed and after that, only reluctantly will go back to eat the others. 

I'm glad Mr. Humphries has started though in any case, it *is* a start


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

Hurrah is right! I'm glad to hear Mr. Humphries is getting a little more self-sufficient, I'm sure it is because of all your patience and supportive care. 


Hi Brad,

Pigeons are just plain addicted to the sunflower and safflower seeds, as all my birds also eat it first thing in the morning, and eat the other seeds last. It actually comes in the mix I buy, so they were spoiled from the start.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How wonderful to see progress after such a lonmg time of dependence. Congratulations on your patience with him.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yippeee!


Make sure to give him a kiss-on-the-head from each of us!

(Uhhhh, how many members of our forum are there exactly?????)

And nice Grit...don't fogret that!

Does he graze with the other Birds?

I know in my experience, that is always an encouragement for them, since eating is so much a social comfort or dimension in their ways of association and meanings...


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Phil, I'm glad you reminded me of the grit. He does have access to grit in the aviary but I don't know how much he eats, so I'll be sure to put some in his cage. We don't plan to leave him outside at night - afraid he would get too tired so we bring him in and put him to bed. He is with many pigeons in the aviary each day but I watch out for him from a window quite often and he mostly stays on a perch. I have seen him pecking on the ground and he has taken baths with the others. Our "keepers" so far have been very kind to him even with his disability. I havn't seen any pecking or abusing him.

Brad and Treesa, I know I'm probably ruining him with the safflour seed but right now I'm so happy he is eating and drinking that I'll indulge him a few more days.
He really is a handsome fellow. I'll post pics soon.

maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Lady Tarheel,

Sounds like you're doing a great job! I've got one that's bowlegged on one side from getting hit by a car and the resultant broken leg. I used to have one from the underpass that was bowlegged on both sides, no idea why but she walked funny.

Really, Lady Tarheel! Indulging that poor little pigeon with safflower seeds! That's like giving a wino a bottle of MD 20/20! You should be ASHAMED of yourself! I'll bet anything that YOU'RE NOT GIVING THAT POOR WIDDLE PIJJIE WIJJIE ENOUGH!!!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WAY to GO Lady Tarheel!*

Squeaks and I send kudos and best wishes for Mr. Humphries continued improvement!  

Sigh, soooo hard not to spoil them...


----------

